# Which Corkscrew Vallisneria will reach the top of a 24" tank?



## SNAXX (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a Beamswork 48" ELF 1200 for lighting. 160 x .5 w LEDs. I use Flourish/Trace for ferts at the moment with plans on getting NPK ferts at some point. I have Osmocote plus style root tabs on the way as well. No CO2, no plans on ever doing so. May or may not try using Excel depending on how the growth goes in my tank. I have a mix of Flourite Black and Eco-Complete for the substate


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have only tried Leopard val's and they can easily grow to 24 inches.
Ditto for crypt balansae.(albeit slowly)
Back glass on my low tech 80 gal is presently covered with Anubia.
Saw some air line holder's for sale at petco with suction cup, and as I had more than a few anubia ,I bought a bunch of these suction cup airline holder's and began sticking them to the back glass.
Over time,the root's attach themselves to the glass and the suction cup's hold em till this happen's.
The suction cups are small (bout nickel size) ,and the little clamp attached to them to hold airline is perfect for holding the anubia in place.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had corkscrew val in my 75g and it grew from the bottom of one corner, to the top, across the surface, and hit the other side of the tank. It was nearly 6' long. I have a journal if you want to go through the hassle to see photos. I usually kept it trimmed to a neat 18-24" so it would just barely hit the surface of the water. But when I started selling them off, I wanted them to grow to be more impressive for people who stopped by.


----------



## SNAXX (Dec 30, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I had corkscrew val in my 75g and it grew from the bottom of one corner, to the top, across the surface, and hit the other side of the tank. It was nearly 6' long. I have a journal if you want to go through the hassle to see photos. I usually kept it trimmed to a neat 18-24" so it would just barely hit the surface of the water. But when I started selling them off, I wanted them to grow to be more impressive for people who stopped by.


Saw your photos of your Val. I like it. You seem to have the same variation as the pic I posted in this thread. They're calling it Vallesneria Torta. The corkscrew Val I have looks alot different. It's a darker green and the leaves are a bit wider. The one I'm looking for is the one you have. Maybe I just need to give my vals some time. It's only been 3 weeks. I'm just hoping that when it comes time to order my backround vals I get the right ones, that grow tall. I'm planning on ordering from Bobstropicalplants.com. He has corkscrews and he's local so I can go pick them up.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

The picture you posted almost looks like I could go swimming in that tank... Then I saw the thermometer lol


----------

